# residential license in Ohio



## martinpd (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the process for obtaining a residential electrician license in Ohio? Most everything I find relates to commercial or industrial.


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

Call your local municipality and find out if they offer the test...some do out here. If they don't ask them what license is accepted to work in the town.
It's complicated here in Chicago. They have adopted there own code and you must have their license if you want to work in the City. In the Suburbs surrounding the city is much different. All of them accept the Chicago and NEC license...but some don't recognize where you obtained the NEC license. It's confusing, I know... 
I would contact or join IAEI and talk to a local inspector on where to take the test. They are a wealth of information and would help you throughout your career. I have been a member for years.
IAEI (International Association of Electrical Inspectors)
www.iaei.org


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

RMatthis said:


> Call your local municipality and find out if they offer the test...some do out here. If they don't ask them what license is accepted to work in the town.
> It's complicated here in Chicago. They have adopted there own code and you must have their license if you want to work in the City. In the Suburbs surrounding the city is much different. All of them accept the Chicago and NEC license...but some don't recognize where you obtained the NEC license. It's confusing, I know...
> I would contact or join IAEI and talk to a local inspector on where to take the test. They are a wealth of information and would help you throughout your career. I have been a member for years.
> IAEI (International Association of Electrical Inspectors)
> www.iaei.org


 I'm thinking of joining IAEI , are you union?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RMatthis said:


> I have been a member for years.
> IAEI (International Association of Electrical Inspectors)
> www.iaei.org





sparks134 said:


> I'm thinking of joining IAEI , are you union?


 I enjoy my IAEI membership. It is very infomative and great magazine.:thumbsup:


----------



## RMatthis (Nov 9, 2009)

IAEI is great! If you haven't joined, I would consider it. 
I've never been in the union...not too many of us residential guys are.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

RMatthis said:


> IAEI is great! If you haven't joined, I would consider it.
> I've never been in the union...not too many of us residential guys are.


 Not too many of the residential guy's down here are in the union either.


----------



## martinpd (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've been in the IBEW for 35 years in a telco oriented local. We do work on power up to 400 amp systems as well as diesel standby generators of all sizes. I have an electrical engineering degree. All my electrical work has been for the company. When I retire I was thinking of picking up a little residential work in my spare time. I will check out the IAEI. Thanks for the tip.
Paul


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

martinpd said:


> What is the process for obtaining a residential electrician license in Ohio? Most everything I find relates to commercial or industrial.


in the state of ohio electrical contractors are "licensed" on the local level. for instance Summit and Geauga counties require you to license with the county then you are good for all the cities inside. cuyahoga let's each city do it's own inspections so you have to "license" with each municipality. But the state "master" license is a preresiquite for the local in all the areas i just listed. You should check with the city you want to do work in some of the rural areas may not require the state license for residential work. FYI the state license is for commercial work. there is no ohio license for residential. if you want to be apprentice or journeyman licensed this is done through your local IBEW. and doesn't mean squat if you want to pull a permit.


----------

